# Hmm, sounds familiar



## kelly (Jul 26, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Electrolytic-Scrap-Gold-Plate-Recovery-Do-It-Yourself_W0QQitemZ320403347199QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCoins_Bullion?hash=item4a998716ff&_trksid=p4011.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C39%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

Item number: 320403347199


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 26, 2009)

Another thief. According to him, he even designed the system himself. Too bad you can't directly post comments on that page.


----------



## teabone (Jul 26, 2009)

Actually this guy has been selling these plans for several years. He was the one I first heard about gold recovery cell using sulphuric acid , later I learned this has been around for a long time (C.W. Ammen).
I think lazersteve used his plans with some variations.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 26, 2009)

I started using it in about 1970. The patent was issued in 1940. The patent is mentioned, with little detail, somewhere in the Hoke book, which was written in 1940. I think a chapter was devoted to it in the Gadja book, written in 1976. The guy on Ebay certainly didn't develop it.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 26, 2009)

heh if he is the one who developed that then he surely must be over 80. lets put money together and erect statue of him in fort knox. prefferably in life size and from gold.

he is not thief. he is salesman. he is selling ideas. not even goods. his clients are the stupid ones.


----------

